# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  My other fishes

## Green Baron

These are some of my favorite fish for planted tanks

1. Harlequin Rasbora - _Trigonostigma heteromorpha_


2. Espei Rasbora - _Trigonostigma espei_ 



3. Hengeli Rasbora - _Trigonostigma hengeli_ 


I started with Harlequin, then espei and now I prefer the hengeli which I feel has just the right amount of colour to stand out yet not compete with the plant scape.

----------


## hwchoy

if you ever find the _Trigonostigma somphongsi_, buy everything!

----------


## Green Baron

> if you ever find the _Trigonostigma somphongsi_, buy everything!


Do you have a picture of this fish ?

----------


## Piscesgirl

Beautiful little fish, Gan.

----------


## stormhawk

Found a pic of the somphongsi here:



Image from www.rasbora.de

It is a very rarely seen species in the hobby and is supposed to be a bycatch with some other "harlequin"-type rasboras. As you can see, this is very similar to _Trigo. hengeli_.

----------


## dageti

> Do you have a picture of this fish ?


I found this one only:

http://www.rasbora.de/Zierfischgaler...i1.400x600.jpg

apparently the black stripe lacks the triangular ending that is typical of the other 3 species in the genus.

francesco

----------


## stormhawk

Francesco, that's the link to the same image I've shown in my post. Yes indeed it does not have the tell-tale triangular marking like the other 3 _Trigonostigma_ species.

----------


## dageti

Jianyang,

ouch  :d'oh!: .
for some reason your post did not appear when I read the topic, even though the time says you wrote it an hour earlier. that's what you get for registering in a forum on the other side of the planet  :Very Happy: . 

BTW, I am told that a very detailed description of the species along with good pictures can be found in Rudiger Riehl and Hans A. Baensch's Aquarium Atlas, vol. 3. thought you'd like to know.

francesco

----------

